# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  video clip về step

## nhatson

màn so sánh vexta close loop AR với ac servo siemmen

----------

anhxco, imechavn, ngocpham

----------


## nhatson

show sự đồng bộ về hoạ động của motor step 5 phase RKII vexta

----------

imechavn

----------


## nhatson

vài cảnh trong nhà máy vexta

----------


## nhatson

startor và rotor stepper motor trong lúc hoạt động

----------


## nhatson

cái này cũ, nhưng cho vào chung 1 nhà để dể theo dõi ah
vài cảnh trong nhà máy của lin engineering, 1 nhà sản xuất động cơ bước USA

----------


## nhatson

test chứng minh độ chính xác góc bước dòng 5 phase RKII vexta

----------


## nhatson

clip so sánh ưu điểm tiết kiệm năng lượng dòng step 5 phase RKII vơi RK

----------


## nhatson

Cause of Vibration in Stepper Motors

----------


## nhatson

Operating Principles of a Microstep Stepper Motor Drive

----------


## nhatson

Operating Principles of a 5-phase Stepper Motor

----------


## nhatson

Structure of a Stepper Motor Stator

----------


## nhatson

5-Phase (0.36°, 0.72°) Stepper Motor Structure

----------


## nhatson

Angle - Torque Characteristics of Stepper Motors

----------


## nhatson

Basic Structure and Operating Principle of Stepper Motors

----------

CKD, tcm

----------


## katerman

Chắc phải thưỏng cho cụ Nhật Sơn  1 món quà quá. :Smile:

----------


## ngocpham

> màn so sánh vexta close loop AR với ac servo siemmen


Em servo bị "run run" hả bác Nhatson?

Chiều nay ghé chơi thấy máy 4 trục của t. em chạy tượng bị tình trạng này (máy gắn 4 bộ servo pana)
Ngó qua máy bên cạnh Step thì thấy chạy mượt mà. G-code cả 2 máy được xuất = pmill
Em ko rành servo nên ko hiểu nguyên nhân

Bệnh này có chữa được ko bác?
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

Phạt cụ NS, spam quá!

----------


## nhatson

Trinamic - Linear vs S-ramps

----------


## nhatson

công nghệ sensorless stall detec với stepper môtr của hãng trinamic, tận dụng làm home limit luôn

----------


## nhatson

Engineer It - How to regulate your current when micro-stepping a stepper motor

----------


## nhatson

Toshiba TB6600 Stepping Motor Driver IC

----------


## nhatson

Ezi SERVO & Ezi STEP English

----------


## nhatson

[Ezi-Servo] Fastech Pulley and Belt System Application

----------


## nhatson

Stepper motor basics

----------

KDD

----------


## nhatson

dSPIN L6470 micro-stepping motor driver IC

----------


## nhatson

cSPIN for smooth motion and accurate positioning

----------


## solero

Cụ có ý đồ gì không đấy?

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ có ý đồ gì không đấy?



1. tổng hợp các clip về step, em ko kiếm được ngay, nên cứ mổi clip mỗi post
2. câu post lên 3000 rồi về hưu  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

Mảnh đất màu mở nè các bác, nhào zô thôi..

----------


## ít nói

> màn so sánh vexta close loop AR với ac servo siemmen


hay quá em thấy đc rõ ràng rồi cái run run của ac servo có phải là cái hunting cụ vẫn nói ko à.vậy thì đám step khoá phase tốt hơn . Trước giờ vẫn thần thánh ac servo lắm nhưng xem ra nó vẫn còn nhược điểm

----------


## nhatson

> hay quá em thấy đc rõ ràng rồi cái run run của ac servo có phải là cái hunting cụ vẫn nói ko à.vậy thì đám step khoá phase tốt hơn . Trước giờ vẫn thần thánh ac servo lắm nhưng xem ra nó vẫn còn nhược điểm


như trong clip thì gọi hunting ko đúng lắm ah, gọi overshoot em nghĩ đúng hơn
mấy con đời mói khắc phục được rồi ah, nên mói có chuyện ac servo nào 1000usd/bộ rồi có bộ 2000usd/bộ cùng công suất tính năng

có 2 pan đề giải quyết
1. dùng công nghệ phần mềm, cpu càng ngày càng nhanh>> dùng các thuật toán đề em nó ít rung, nhất là với tải thay đổi liên tục
2. công nghệ động cơ, làm được cái động cơ như step, nhưng lại có gia tốc tốt như servo  :Smile: ))) PR step tí

----------

ít nói

----------


## ít nói

2. công nghệ động cơ, làm được cái động cơ như step, nhưng lại có gia tốc tốt như servo ))) PR step tí

cái này rẻ khả thi hơn  thím nhẩy .

----------


## nhatson

cụ nhắc em mới nhớ, step cũng bị, có điều tỉ số interia cao hơn thôi

QuickSilver Controls' NEMA 11 Servo Motor with 2500:1 Inertial Mismatch



QuickSilver Controls' NEMA 23 Servo Motor with 300:1 Inertial Mismatch



QuickSilver Controls' NEMA 17 Servo Motor with 500:1 Inertial Mismatch

----------


## nhatson

servo tốt, có thể thay dổi tải, over shoots thấp
em nghĩ nó dùng pan thik nghi, học thuộc bài, màn 1 PID1, màn 2 PID2, màn 3 PID3

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

không thể mỗi bài mỗi Thank , không lẽ làm thế các bác bắt chước câu thank à . THANK to tướng bác NHAT SON nè.

----------


## nhatson

> không thể mỗi bài mỗi Thank , không lẽ làm thế các bác bắt chước câu thank à . THANK to tướng bác NHAT SON nè.


hehe, thì cái dì giả quyết được cái cụ bí, giúp công việc tiến triển thì cụ thanks, còn thấy hay hay thì cho wa  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

cụ itnoi típ tục thần tượng servo nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

vấn đề là túi tiền cụ ít nói có thể cho phép cụ ấy thần tượng servo không thôi , em thấy trình độ có hạn và túi tiền không căng lắm , với em anpha step 2nd có vẻ là phù hợp . Hi vọng em có thể mua được nhiều nhiều chia cho các bác hehehe.

Servo cao cấp mới làm được như thế hay em nào cũng làm được nếu biết cách turning hả bác Linh ?

----------


## nhatson

> vấn đề là túi tiền cụ ít nói có thể cho phép cụ ấy thần tượng servo không thôi , em thấy trình độ có hạn và túi tiền không căng lắm , với em anpha step 2nd có vẻ là phù hợp . Hi vọng em có thể mua được nhiều nhiều chia cho các bác hehehe.
> 
> Servo cao cấp mới làm được như thế hay em nào cũng làm được nếu biết cách turning hả bác Linh ?



tiền nào của đó mà anh Nam, 2k thì khả năng sẽ tốt hơn 1k, nhưng nếu  chỉ làm kỹ thuật thì đúng và đủ phải ko anh Nam , mình cứ lựa chọn loại hợp lí là được, thật ra hãng có phân  loại hết, lúc mình oder hãng sẽ support, ko tới nỗi để mình bơ vơ

em thik hàng USA hơn giá linh hoạt hơn vì tke đơn năng, ko đa năng như đồ japan, và vì đơn năng nên dễ sừ dụng hơn

----------


## ít nói

> cụ itnoi típ tục thần tượng servo nhé


em bỏ thần tuợng servo rồi . giờ em thích mê apha step . em hỏi bọn ac servo sử dụng tính năng gì để làm như kiểu khóa phase step. ko tính tới phanh từ sau mông

----------


## nhatson

> em bỏ thần tuợng servo rồi . giờ em thích mê apha step . em hỏi bọn ac servo sử dụng tính năng gì để làm như kiểu khóa phase step. ko tính tới phanh từ sau mông


em nghĩ thôi nhé, vì chưa dùng mấy dòng cao cấp bao giờ cả
1. thích nghi, có nhiều hệ số PID, nó sẽ detec đang ở trạng thái nào> dùng hệ số PID ở trạng thái dó>> khổ sở khau PID, mấy con gấu thì auto 
2. pp tăng tốc và giảm tốc 
3. dkhien động cơ theo kiểu direct torque control, theo 1 số tài liệu là tốt hơn và đáp ứng nhanh hơn so với FOC
http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot201.nsf/veritydisplay/14f3a3ad8f3362bac12578a70041e728/$file/ABB_Technical_guide_No_1_REVC.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_torque_control


em đoán thôi vì chưa sử dụng và cũng ko có đồ để kiểm chứng

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mà sao bác ít nói khoái alpha hơn servo? Em tưởng servo ngon hơn step chứ?

----------


## katerman

Bác nhatson ơi cho em hỏi, từ *seiki* có nghĩa là gì sao em thấy: mori seiki, hitachi seiki, sayo seiki..
cảm ơn sự thông thái của bác dành cho diễn đàn!

----------


## nhatson

> Bác nhatson ơi cho em hỏi, từ *seiki* có nghĩa là gì sao em thấy: mori seiki, hitachi seiki, sayo seiki..
> cảm ơn sự thông thái của bác dành cho diễn đàn!


báo cáo, trước em cũng théc méc, hỏi cụ vinamitcnc, trước có làm cho japan có biết tiếng nhật chút chút thì bảo seiki ~ chính xác ~precision

em hỏi cụ guc thì từ này viết nhiều cách mỗi cách 1 y nghĩa
http://www.wordsense.eu/seiki/

----------

ít nói, katerman

----------


## ít nói

> báo cáo, trước em cũng théc méc, hỏi cụ vinamitcnc, trước có làm cho japan có biết tiếng nhật chút chút thì bảo seiki ~ chính xác ~precision
> 
> em hỏi cụ guc thì từ này viết nhiều cách mỗi cách 1 y nghĩa
> http://www.wordsense.eu/seiki/


hí hi sắp có driver " nhatson seiki"

----------


## nhatson

> hí hi sắp có driver " nhatson seiki"


cơ khí ~ cực khổ, lâu lâu cực khổ tí rồi lại về sung sướng với điên nặng thôi   :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Ủa, mà sao bác ít nói khoái alpha hơn servo? Em tưởng servo ngon hơn step chứ?


em tính toán cái từ ngon theo kiểu thế này
số tiền bỏ ra và hiệu năng mang lại  
1 bộ ac Servo 100w giá 2 củ rẻ nhất 0.4nm 
1 bộ asm66 1.2nm giá 2 củ rẻ nhất 
vậy em nào hơn à.  cụ tự tính

----------


## ít nói

> cơ khí ~ cực khổ, lâu lâu cực khổ tí rồi lại về sung sướng với điên nặng thôi


sướng nhất tụi em có đc 200k cũng có 1 bộ step pho to và 1 driver tb6560 nếu căn chỉnh tốt hiệu năng ok lắm 
phải đặt là combo seiki

----------

